# Custom Cubecart skins



## BriceD (Feb 21, 2007)

does anybody know where i can get a custom colored cubecart skin from? I been googling but had no luck.

when i say custom i mean certain colors "i personally" want.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

BriceD said:


> does anybody know where i can get a custom colored cubecart skin from? I been googling but had no luck.
> 
> when i say custom i mean certain colors "i personally" want.


I would contact some of sites that sell custom cubecart skins (the ones found in the google search) to ask if they can create one to your specs. 

I would also try the cubecart official forums to see if they have an area for custom skin designers to showcase their talents. 

Like in the .org directory here:
CubeCart 3rd Party Resources


----------



## BriceD (Feb 21, 2007)

iight ima nevermind on this, I see a skin that I wanted for $10 and the only differnce with the custom 1 I wanted was the text and a differnt shade I didnt encounter $400 was how much a custom skin goes for.


----------

